# Game 34: Heat @ Blazers (1/10 10:30PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Thursday, January 10, 2012 | 10:30 pm | TV: TNT/Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another tough one. Portland has won 3 in a row and is 12-4 at home.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> @EthanJSkolnick: Shane Battier will not play tonight due to a sore hamstring


Bummer.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Shandel Richardson ‏@ShandelRich
> With no Shane Battier, Spo said it could be opportunity for playing time for Harrellson and Jarvis Varnado.


We'll see about that. Think we go small still with Mike getting Shane's minutes.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

The way Shane has been shooting lately, im not convinced it is a bad thing he's sitting out.

Hope we give Jarvis a bit of a run to see what he can do.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bosh goes up too soft on one end, UD lets rebound slowly bounce by on the other. Our bigs are pussies.

WARIO


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

UD CB does not work. Really, it's quite obvious.

So WARIO


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

NBA refs really hate us for some reason. These calls are an abomination.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

no call. hm.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Haslem is so bad at everything.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

What a dime by Lebron!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Please bench Haslem. **** me.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

That last rebound by LeBron before the t.v. timeout, you see how Hickson was allowed to run into him? That's the subtle stuff that is bothering me most because if they can do that they're going to get a lot of boards and it's going to blow the game.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Rebounding and Wario continue to be the dominating stories of our season.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Not seeing him much, you forget how big Aldridge is. Bosh looks so small next to him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice 10-0 by the Heat


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Everything was awful about that pull up by Wade.

Knew that Lillard pull up 3 was going down. He leads the league in pull-up 3's.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ray's favorite thing is getting embarrassed in transition. I'm so damn frustrated by it. Dude needs to get real with himself. 5-point swing.

Le3!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Ray you never learn


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LeThreezy


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

21-18 after 1

Pacers all over again. Big 3 scoring. No one else doing anything.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Was this a new rotation or is Norris Cole in the doghouse? Whatever the case, extended minutes for Wade playing the entire quarter and acting as PG. Hopefully this means the end of that 32 MPG shit. Been wanting more minutes for him all season.

Shame to see the lead lost at the end. Ray is in a serious slump.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice and1 by Bosh


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

:bosh1: MANOSTRICHRAPTOR :bosh2:


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

The Chris Bosh show has begun. Hide yo kids.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

3-pointers keeping them in it


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray 3333

nice minutes by this group.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Ray hits a 3!!!! Damn there's a lot of Heat fans there tonight.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

After two years of vitriol, the Rose Garden isn't jeering LeBron whenever he touches the ball. I guess Portland fans have gotten over the Decision.

Ray 3! That was nice. Not at all slumpy-looking.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Raytray3333


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

****ing League pass and black out bullshit in Canada.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh looks good in the post tonight.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ridiculously stupid attempt by Cole (Will he ever learn?) followed by Joel and Chris with predictable embarrassment on their respective putback attempts. Kudos on the offensive boards, though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dee-Zy said:


> ****ing League pass and black out bullshit in Canada.


TNT games are shown in Canada?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

What a ****ing flop by Batum. He Paul Pierced that shit.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Spo will go a minute too long with this crew


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Weak sauce call for Nic there


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Oh no...Hasle....


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole 3333


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice 3 Cole! Great to see that ball movement from this LeWade-less lineup.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

UD cant even make tip ins anymore


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Confident from Norris there


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What a sick all around play by Lebron


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:manbearpig:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade County said:


> Weak sauce call for Nic there


He should punch himself in the balls for that one. What's good for the goose is good for your goose eggs.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Mike Miller with 4 boards and 3 dimes. I like the versatility.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This Blazers bench is really bad.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade County said:


> UD cant even make tip ins anymore


I'm pretty confident in declaring him officially just a guy now. He provides nothing.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Why is Haslem barely walking up the court? Sprint back. Bare minimum trot.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD just made 2 nice plays in a row. Offensive rebound, then passed it out instead of going up and getting blocked as always. Gotta point this out since this happens so rarely.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I sadly knew LeBron would miss that. Let Bosh shoot that when Ray is sitting.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2Bosh


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Gotta block out Lebron, dont let batum embarass you like that


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Thanks beat writers for ruining Lebron's free throw run. Had to jinx him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> Thanks beat writers for ruining Lebron's free throw run. Had to jinx him.


****ing Windhorst.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

WTF was that call on Bosh?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LOL Wade2LBK! hahaha


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Gimme some Jarvis. I wanna see what the kid can do.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

52-39 at the half

Gotta keep this energy and effort up in the 2nd half.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Good 1st half for us


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

We look like we're on the cusp of boredom. If we push this lead much larger in the second half, complacency could become an issue.

Sent from my LG-MS770 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Complacency has been an issue all year


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice drive and dunk for Dwyane.

Got the stop on the other end, but couldn't grab the defensive rebound.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh is on fire


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I liked that spot up 3 attempt by Dwyane off the LeBron pass. He needed a little more leg in it, but I'm glad he took it and with no hesitation.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Leflop haha


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Joey Crawford i hate you


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Oh wow it wasnt Joey? It's like he's a Benjamin Button version of Joey


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Aldridge abusing UD


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

And that right there was an example of a horrible 3 attempt by LeBron. Slippage timeout.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Sigh - complacency


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh still hot


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bosh sizzlin'



Wade County said:


> Gimme some Jarvis. I wanna see what the kid can do.


I just wanna see him to erase the image of him in a Boston uniform.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

CB is on tonight


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

He can't be any worse than UD, Jace


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Hey, Mario showed up?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LBJ might not hit 20 tonight


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ugh...ugly drought right now.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

WEAK!

Batum flopping all over the joint!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Offense is disintergrating. Mainly cause Bosh isnt shooting.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade County said:


> He can't be any worse than UD, Jace


Made me wonder what UD would put up in the D-League, were he hypothetically allotted the same minutes. Doubt it would be 14 and 10. If Spo is sane enough and JarVar stays healthy, I predict he'll start to steal a few of Haslem's minutes.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Near-24-second violation and a 3-second violation in the same possession.

Damn. Ray missed a good look there.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Noone wants to shoot


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron....


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow this is shocking


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

FML


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Huge 3 Norris!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

FOH Ronnie Price, jesus


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

68-63 after 3

Awful 3rd quarter. Just can never hold big leads.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

We needed that Cole 3. We also needed him to play D on that last possession, which he did not.

LeBron's going to need a legit rest here. Part of the reason we couldn't get shit on offense was he looked completely drained. That was scary ugly.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Huge surprise we laid another 3rd quarter egg.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh2Ray

nice pass and finish


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LBJ starting the 4th...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LBJ2Ray, nice


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Of course a Ronnie Price would come in and change the game for Portland.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Our inability to rebound is shameful


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miller 3333


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

LeBron's streak is over. Hell of a run.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron's streak is definitely in jeopardy now


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Looking like consecutive quiet games from LeBron scoring-wise. Last two times in PO he went nuts.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Mike Miller has had a pretty nice game today.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

LOL we all think alike. Great minds.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Of course a Ronnie Price would come in and change the game for Portland.


:rotf:

If you had asked me where he played prior to tonight I wouldn't have been able to tell you, and I've watched Portland several times on streams and NBATV this year.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Oooh...I thought LeBron was going to avalanche one there. Please stop missing FTs.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bron will have to go fairly nuts to hit 20 tonight


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lazy Bron


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

That Portland bench is so, so bad. Look at those names!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ray with the bad 3 then the overpass to the leaking Wade. Bah.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Might need LeBron to get that 20.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

****ing hell Ray, 2 on 1, Wade and James, and you **** it up!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

5 points in 6 minutes. Seems doable if he really wants it.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

And here it goes.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

This lineup aint working.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Unbelievable. Had full control a minute ago and now its a 1 possession game..


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade was PO's MVP on that play.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Batum is Paul George'ing us.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Maybe LeBron can continue his streak with overtime.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

****ed.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Gotta figure out a way to put points on the board.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray 33333


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

THRAY!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Come on Wade


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade's missing a lot of automatic floater looks tonight.

****ing defensive boards.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Haslem in the game...nice rebound brah.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade cant make shit this half


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Big Boy Bosh


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

That foul call. LOL.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Weak, bail-out, foul call for Aldridge. Wow. If we got those calls we'd be unstoppable.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron not locked in. Relatively easy layup missed.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

RAAAAYYYYY. NOOOOOO.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Was about to type how its great to have Ray to hit late game free throws. Then he missed.

Getting lucky. Giving up a ton of offensive rebounds in this quarter and the Blazers arent capitalizing.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wide the **** open.

Nice play LBJ2CB


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Of course that bullshit goes in.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Unbelievable.

3 ball will sink us again.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Damn Ray

Wow, we're going to lose on some more bullshit. This season, man.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

So the missed free throw ends up being the difference in the game. Heh.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The Blazers havent hit 40% shooting the entire game and are a stop away from winning. The weird ass stats we see in losses are amazing.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Blazers win the championship. Crowd goes wild.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray wide open. Misses.

Mario wide open. Misses. 

Unbelievable loss.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Way too passive by LeBron in the 2nd half. This is an ugly stretch we're in, way too early into the season. This team only plays well against adversity, so I suppose we need it. Hard to watch in the meantime, though. This can be a very ugly road trip.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Seems like we used all our fingers to plug the holes on defense (rebounding) and now we have holes spouting on offense. Offense was abysmal in the second half.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Lol Ray Allen and Wario couldn't ask for better looks any time in any game. Chokers.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade was 1-8 in the 2nd half. Lebron was 1-6.

Hard to win when that happens, even with a 10 point lead at the half.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

BlackNRed said:


> Lol Ray Allen and Wario couldn't ask for better looks any time in any game. Chokers.


Mario's miss I can understand a little. He hadnt played all quarter and its asking a lot for him to come in cold and hit that. He's not JJ.

Ray though, hasnt been that open in weeks. His road shooting numbers are really bad.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Dang we were winnin 52-39 at the half too? I only caught the end of the game. Wtf Lebron 15 pts.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Portland shot 37% for the game, how do we lose this. F'ing idiots my god. I'm mad and I didn't even see most of the game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh was on fire this whole game, but for some reason, even with our offense struggling, we went a long time in the 4th before getting him the ball.

After the Pacers game, where Wade had a big 1st half, a reporter told Wade that Spo had said that he was calling plays for Wade, but that they were taking it away so they couldnt get him the ball. With a smirk, Wade said "yeah, if coach said that then I guess so". This happens too many times. Mostly to Wade, but tonight Bosh. Spo has to start force feeding the ball to players that are hot in games like these last 2, when the offense was struggling.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Could have gone better.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Bosh was on fire this whole game, but for some reason, even with our offense struggling, we went a long time in the 4th before getting him the ball.
> 
> After the Pacers game, where Wade had a big 1st half, a reporter told Wade that Spo had said that he was calling plays for Wade, but that they were taking it away so they couldnt get him the ball. With a smirk, Wade said "yeah, if coach said that then I guess so". This happens too many times. Mostly to Wade, but tonight Bosh. Spo has to start force feeding the ball to players that are hot in games like these last 2, when the offense was struggling.


Damn, between this and Bosh's comments about "small ball," I'm sensing dissension on the horizon. Not good. Does seem a lot of this is on Spo, but I wish they'd keep all of the potentially negative stuff in house.

Odd to see Wade and LeBron so inefficient, and even stranger to see LeBron only score 15 in a close game. Tired of having to mentally sweep games away as outliers, but it's hard to see those two put up such crap at the same time and lose to a team shooting below 40%.


----------

